# avere lo scopo di



## ohbice

Buongiorno, sono indeciso tra *aim to *e *aim for *in questa traduzione: _Questo manuale ha lo scopo di introdurre le funzioni dell'applicazione_.
Il mio tentativo sarebbe:_ The manual *aim to *introduce the functions in the application / the application functions_.
Grazie a chi vorrà dirmi la sua.
p


----------



## You little ripper!

_The aim of the manual is *to* .........._

or, _The manual’s aim is *to* ........_


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, ohbice, "aim to" is correct but you need to add an "s" -The manual *aims* to....

Edit: YLR's is better!


----------



## You little ripper!

joanvillafane said:


> Hi, ohbice, "aim to" is correct but you need to add an "s" -The manual *aims* to....
> 
> Edit: YLR's is better!


I quite like _The manual aims to ........., _Joan. The rest of the sentence would need to change slightly but it does with my suggestions, too.


----------



## TheCrociato91

What about "is aimed at +ing"?


----------



## ohbice

joanvillafane said:


> Hi, ohbice, "aim to" is correct but you need to add an "s" -The manual *aims* to....


Sì certo... dimenticavo la s 
Grazie gente


----------



## rrose17

TheCrociato91 said:


> What about "is aimed at +ing"?


Ciao, you could say "...is aimed at introducing..." but it sounds very tentative, like the manual is making an attempt to do something rather than actually doing it. Not appropriate here.


----------



## Mary49

What about "...is intended to..."?


----------



## theartichoke

rrose17 said:


> Ciao, you could say "...is aimed at introducing..." but it sounds very tentative, like the manual is making an attempt to do something rather than actually doing it. Not appropriate here.



Seeing that the manual (we presume) _is _actually doing it, how about getting rid of _lo scopo _altogether and simply saying _The manual introduces the functions_?


----------



## elroy

I would say “The purpose of the manual is to...”.


----------



## ohbice

Urka, quanti contributi. Ci devo pensare un attimo ;-)


----------



## Benzene

_Me too, like Mary, I'd go with "to be intended" but I'd use "for" and not "to."

I kindly ask the native speakers for their opinion on "for" and "to"...

Thank you in advance.

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## rrose17

Sorry, Ben (and Mary) but "is intended to..." doesn't really make sense here. You could possibly say that "the intent of the manual is to..." but it comes across as too much information, IMHO, as if there were a need to discern among various intentions when it's very obvious what it is. I think elroy's or arti's are both fine and more natural. Also "the manual will be introducing the functions..."


----------



## Mary49

rrose17 said:


> Sorry, Ben (and Mary) but "is intended to..." doesn't really make sense here.


Why doesn't it make sense? I don't understand... 




Technical Aspects of Phase I/II Environmental Site Assessments




Annual Department of Defense Bibliography of Logistics Studies and Related Documents


----------



## rrose17

Hmm, I see. I guess it's used after all. My bad.   
Although _This manual is intended to describe the requirements for administration of the organizational elements that make up the functional disciplines subsystem_...


----------



## metazoan

I think 'scope' is acceptable too.

The scope of this manual is to ...


----------



## You little ripper!

elroy said:


> I would say “The purpose of the manual is to...”.


That’s probably the most natural way of saying it.


----------



## elroy

metazoan said:


> I think 'scope' is acceptable too.
> 
> The scope of this manual is to ...


 “scope” doesn’t work, I’m afraid.  I think you’ve fallen for the false friend trap.


----------



## You little ripper!

elroy said:


> “scope” doesn’t work, I’m afraid.  I think you’ve fallen for the false friend trap.


‘Scope’ has a slightly different meaning (the extent of the subject matter that is dealt with) to the other suggestions but could work in that sentence.


----------



## elroy

For me, it’s not a _slightly_ different meaning.  “scope” and “purpose” are distinct things.  Furthermore, I would never say “What is the scope of the manual?” , and “The scope of xxx is *to*...” doesn’t work in English.


----------



## You little ripper!

elroy said:


> For me, it’s not a _slightly_ different meaning. “scope” and “purpose” are distinct things. Furthermore, I would never say “What is the scope of the manual?” , and “The scope of xxx is *to*...” doesn’t work in English.


How do you explain the usage in most of these links that aren’t translations?

"scope of this manual is to"

”scope of this * is to”


----------



## elroy

I can’t.  “the scope of xxx is *to*” doesn’t sound right to me.

Regardless, that was only a secondary point.  My main point was that “scope” and “purpose” have distinct meanings.  “purpose” is what is meant here.


----------



## You little ripper!

elroy said:


> I can’t.  “the scope of xxx is *to*” doesn’t sound right to me.
> 
> Regardless, that was only a secondary point.  My main point was that “scope” and “purpose” have distinct meanings.  “purpose” is what is meant here.


I still think that it could work in that sentence even if it’s not the literal translation. Have a look at these links where the sentences are virtually the same as those in the OP.

Beam Shaping and Control with Nonlinear Optics

_In this review, our *scope is to introduce* the general topic of nonlinear propagation in photorefractive ......._

Theoretical Chemistry and Physics of Heavy and Superheavy Elements

_All these, however, do not reduce the general approach of this article whose *scope is to introduce* the fundamental aspects of the subject_


----------



## elroy

Interesting.  I’ve personally never encountered this usage, so it doesn’t sound right to me and I probably won’t adopt it anytime soon.


----------



## metazoan

elroy said:


> “scope” doesn’t work, I’m afraid.  I think you’ve fallen for the false friend trap.


No, it's a real friend. We always scope our writing, meaning purposely leave some things out, to focus on what we most want to cover. It's perhaps more often used in the negative: "that experiment is beyond the scope of this manuscript" or "research that goes beyond the scope of this grant proposal".


----------



## elroy

“scopo” means “purpose,” not “scope,” so “scopo” and “scope” are false friends.


----------



## metazoan

False friends must differ _significantly_ in meaning. These words are linked through the meaning of "target". Look at the etymology.


----------



## elroy

For me, “purpose” and “scope” differ _significantly_ _enough_ in meaning — and usage — for “scopo” and “scope” to be considered false friends.


----------



## metazoan

elroy said:


> I’ve personally never encountered this usage, so it doesn’t sound right to me and I probably won’t adopt it anytime soon.





elroy said:


> For me, “purpose” and “scope” differ _significantly_ _enough_ in meaning — and usage — for “scopo” and “scope” to be considered false friends.


A bit dogmatic from someone who just learned the word.


----------



## elroy

Excuse me?  I did not just learn the word “scope.”   I said I hadn’t come across _that_ _particular_ _usage_.


----------



## You little ripper!

A lot of dictionaries state that the usage of ‘scope‘ meaning _purpose _is archaic. This dictionary says it’s _rare_.

Scope dictionary definition | scope defined

6. NOW RARE
end; purpose

There are a reasonable number of Google websites that use it that way. I suppose it depends on your definition of ’rare’.


----------

